

Google+ Hangouts – A Platform for Live Video Customer Service - paul_cryer
http://www.googleplussed.com/google-hangouts-a-platform-for-live-video-customer-service/

======
meow
More than customer service, hangouts will be great for sales demos of products
(just imagine getting the products demoed and questions clarified for products
ordered from ebay).

~~~
pghimire
I think that's a great thought/concept. People could even have little badges
displayed on their Ebay stores etc. which says "We are hanging out at
Hangouts, come by..".

